# Taliban restrictions



## wannabe SF member (28 Oct 2006)

> Taliban  restrictions  and  mistreatment  of  women  included  the  following:
> 
> 1) Complete ban on women's work outside the home,  which also applied to
> female  teachers,  engineers, and  most [other] professionals.  (Only  a  few
> ...



apart from this



> Apart  from  the  above  restrictions  on  women,  the Taliban  [more generally]:
> 
> 1) Banned listening to music, not only for women, but men as well.
> 
> ...



 now i can't believe my eyes.

Now i don't know if Mr Layton understand that if we retreat, all of this will be reinstated by the talibans.



_(typo in the title. Sorry. Carry on. -pc)_


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Oct 2006)

you should email him this and the papers and see if they know this!


----------



## GAP (28 Oct 2006)

Is there a source link for that list?


----------



## wannabe SF member (28 Oct 2006)

yup here you go:

http://www.sfu.ca/~casr/ft-afghanwomen2.htm


----------



## Blakey (28 Oct 2006)

I get a gateway time out, it redirects to an ftp?
ftp://http/www.sfu.ca/%7Ecasr/ft-afghanwomen2.htm



edit: i got it http://www.sfu.ca/casr/ft-afghanwomen2.htm


----------



## GAP (28 Oct 2006)

web address rather than ftp address

http://www.sfu.ca/casr/ft-afghanwomen2.htm


----------



## captjtq (29 Oct 2006)

Wow. I knew some of these restrictions, but I didn't realize that they were this comprehensive. I don't know if emailing it to the NDP would produce results: they'd argue that it was a fixture of culture, one we should not be messing with...   :


----------



## krystal (29 Oct 2006)

> 8.) Forced non-Muslim minorities to wear a distinct badge, or yellow cloth.


That line there reminds me of the Nazi's with the star of David.  :-\


----------



## wannabe SF member (29 Oct 2006)

Actually that rule was inspired from the nazis,

as for the NDP, well they would be better off actually having MPs with more than 90 I.Q points.


----------

